# after watching daily news, what do you think?



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

do you guys think the world is coming to an end in december of 2012?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Absolutly, 1,000,000% chance of it not happening.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Absolutly, 1,000,000% chance of it not happening.


so you say yes?


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

we made it through Y2K...

the stupid mayan calendar had to end sometime.. why not 2012?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> so you say yes?


 Its not going to happen *PERIOD*


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

ohh okay, sorry, misunderstanding.


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

Only God knows!!!!


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Bowhunter 96 said:


> Only God knows!!!!


yes, and he knows its not going to happen.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Dylan have you seen my Sarah palin campaign poster? 

If the world ends in dec 2012 I will hand deliver my ve+ rigged to one of y'all...


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

It could happen then or it could happen tomorrow. Only god knows when it will happen.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

N7709K said:


> If the world ends in dec 2012 I will hand deliver my ve+ rigged to one of y'all...


I call it


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

And the reason the mayan calendar ended was cause that's the biggest rock they could find, pretty sure Colbert taught us that


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

if it does end december 21st ill be severly ticked cause i turn 16 on the 27th lol


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> if it does end december 21st ill be severly ticked cause i turn 16 on the 27th lol


lmao.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

It's the end of the Mayan calendar. It could just be the end of the Mayan equivalent to a century for all we know. If you freak out about that I'd like to see how you freak out when you look at a regular calendar. The end of the calendar is just the end of the cycle.


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

ya the mayans just got wiped out before they could add anything else to it


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Nope... well it might get you Americans, but no us Nucks! :wink:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

We're gonna miss ya


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

hunter14 said:


> Nope... well it might get you Americans, but no us Nucks! :wink:


i really wish i was canadian in this century!


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

All you have to do is do some puddle jumping so that you totally miss the 21st. Fly to austrailia the 20 and rum fly back across the international date line so it's the 22 when you get back.  I'm just gonna take all my bowswith me.  haha.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah and when the mayans were writing the calender i heard they were high on some type of drug?? But i agree only God knows....


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I think the mayans got tired of making a calender 3,000 freakin years into the future. But if it does I'm taking a trip up to Osakis , Minnesota and taking the VE off Jacobs hands haha


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

it isnt and wont, nobody knows when the world will end except God alone, he is the only one that knows when His son will return again as He said in the Bible and then all the things that are in the book of Revelation will happen. That's what I believe, and I am embarasses of those "Christians" that believed in the ending of the world this year since the Bible says that Christ will return as a theif in the night, when we least expect it.


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

Well said Ignition Kid!!! If the world does end...we have nothing to worry about! We will be with our Heavenly Father!!!
Ben


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

And someone will be shooting a VE+ a few hours prior to that. What a way to go.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

haha yep!!


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Absolutly, 1,000,000% chance of it not happening.


X2 lol


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Bowhunter 96 said:


> Only God knows!!!!


 yeah, it could be next tuesday or it could me in the year 4015.


----------



## DannyBoy_24 (Jul 21, 2011)

Dont think its going to happen... but the mayans have never been wrong on any of their prior predictions...


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

that's what i was thinkin!


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Well I wouldn't consider them predictions. More like interpretations. Why is it that until after an event happened everybody suddenly sees the prediction? I plan on living til I'm around 80 so that's not affecting me


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

i kinda want it to startending by a zombie apocolypse cuz i need some excitement in my life


----------

